
480i mode for Atari 800 (2009) - jhallenworld
http://atariage.com/forums/topic/144629-new-demo-release-memopad-480i/
======
jhallenworld
They figured out how to delay vertical sync to get true 480i. With modern de-
interlacing LCD monitors, you basically just get double the vertical
resolution.

Some discussion here: [http://atariage.com/forums/topic/137596-real-
interlaced-grap...](http://atariage.com/forums/topic/137596-real-interlaced-
graphics-on-the-a8-getting-closer/page-6)

